# Corelogic update



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone have any news on what is going on at Corelogic? Volume dropped off 90% last two months.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> Anyone have any news on what is going on at Corelogic? Volume dropped off 90% last two months.


Are you working direct for CL or for a regional doing CL work? I know that when Sentinel quit, CL started playing a massive game of catch-up, even asking some of their clients to slow their work down until they could reorganize. 

Who else here works direct for CL? PM me if you do, I'd like to talk.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

When and why did Sentinel quit?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

JDRM said:


> When and why did Sentinel quit?


They quit a few months back when they were awarded the HUD contracts. They also dropped SG too. I'm not sure about M&M but I'd imagine they were dropped as well so they could focus on the HUD contract.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> When and why did Sentinel quit?


Nov 24 was the end of their 30 day notice with CL. They kicked all other clients to the curb when they secured the $660Mil HUD contract for 13 states. Thereby neatly placing all their eggs in one cozy little basket.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Nov 24 was the end of their 30 day notice with CL. They kicked all other clients to the curb when they secured the $660Mil HUD contract for 13 states. Thereby neatly placing all their eggs in one cozy little basket.


Not defending SFS but is it possible terms of the HUD contract that they had to quit? I've been told numerous times that I would have to prove I wasn't doing PPO work if I wanted to take on HUD post convey work. Just a question.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Not defending SFS but is it possible terms of the HUD contract that they had to quit? I've been told numerous times that I would have to prove I wasn't doing PPO work if I wanted to take on HUD post convey work. Just a question.


That too.
HUD forbids Contractors that have performed PPO work on their assets from performing REO services. Forgot about that part.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Wonder if PKMGT has other clients????


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Wonder if PKMGT has other clients????


Other clients don't necessarily cause a conflict of interest for HUD FSM's. The conflict arises only if the FSM is performing PPO work on FHA properties.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> That too.
> HUD forbids Contractors that have performed PPO work on their assets from performing REO services. Forgot about that part.





Is this only HUD or Fannie as well????


Reason I ask is that SG does a whole lot of P&P, and a whole lot of REO for Fannie.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Is this only HUD or Fannie as well????
> 
> 
> Reason I ask is that SG does a whole lot of P&P, and a whole lot of REO for Fannie.


Not sure about others, I've only heard this from HUD FSM's.


----------

